# Ex England international legends looking for a 5 aside game



## RowlandTV

Hi all!
I'm working on a new ITV documentary about Men's health and football. we have a team of ex england international legends, and we're going to Spain this week for a bit of a 'pre season' tour before our final game. We're looking to arrange a 5 a-side game against some local teams around the Malaga/Mijas area. Are there any Ex-pat teams out there?


----------

